# Multitmeter mit Strom-, Spannungs- und PT100 geber?



## babylon05 (10 Juli 2011)

*Multimeter mit Strom-, Spannungs- und PT100 geber?*

Moinsen,

ich suche ein Multimeter das auch als Strom und Spannungsgeber und PT100 funktioniert.

Es kann auch nur ein Geber Gerät sein.

mfg


----------



## PeBi (10 Juli 2011)

http://www.gossenmetrawatt.com/deutsch/produkte/metracal-mc.htm


----------



## edi (10 Juli 2011)

Fluke 726  Fluke 725......

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/dede/products/category.htm?category=PCL%28FlukeProducts%29


----------

